# Google Voice vs magicJack vs Vonage



## kakutoudamashii (Aug 6, 2014)

This has been discussed many times but with internet connectivity constantly changing, I would like some current advice. 

I have been a longtime user of Google Voice and really like it. Vonage is useful as well. I've never used magicJack personally but, it sounds like a decent alternative.

Assuming that a *workaround is used to connect, can Google Voice, Vonage, or magicJack be used easily to make and receive calls regularly in Dubai? 

Any preferences and / or frustrations using any of them?

Thanks!!!


----------

